# Old "coaxial" wiring found



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, 
I've only seen this wiring twice now and I found quite a bit of it in a building that dates to the late 1800s.

It consists of a hot Center conductor that is cloth covered then wrapped with a cardboard spiral wrap and the neutral conductor is in between that spiral wrap and the outer cover and the neutral conductor is not insulated.

My guess is that this dates from the early twenties but I'm wondering the actual age and the date range in which it was produced.

Obviously this wiring method never caught on haha.

I'll post a picture of it when I get a chance.

Thanks in advance for any information.

Ted


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Understanding Cloth Wiring: Your Comprehensive Guide


Does your home use cloth wiring? In this article, we'll teach you how to understand, recognize, and remove cloth wiring in your home.




www.whittinspections.com


----------

